# A Public Thank You.



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't thank the people who help me run this site anywhere near enough.  Without the mods and admins who help me keep MT running smoothly and allow me to do things like sleep, spend time with my family, and well, sleep, we'd never have made it this far.  Over the years a lot of people have come and gone, and each and every one of them made a mark and helped build MT. 

I couldn't have done it with out them, and I just want to say, to everyone who's a staffer or ever been one, Thank You!.

:asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 24, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I don't thank the people who help me run this site anywhere near enough.  Without the mods and admins who help me keep MT running smoothly and allow me to do things like sleep, spend time with my family, and well, sleep, we'd never have made it this far.  Over the years a lot of people have come and gone, and each and every one of them made a mark and helped build MT.
> 
> I couldn't have done it with out them, and I just want to say, to everyone who's a staffer or ever been one, Thank You!.
> 
> :asian:



Good Odin, you guys do a lot of work and you run a great site.  Thank you for everything you do!


----------



## Jenna (Sep 24, 2010)

I think it is the MT staff who set a high benchmark when encouraging healthy discussion and debate across the MT community. From what I have witnessed MT staff have proven theirselves to act with an even-handed laissez faire approach to ensure respectful tone throughout. 

I think these factors to me give MT its unique sell point if that makes sense.  I only visit other (high calorie and less nutritous) MA forums now when I want to observe the juveniles in their natural habitat 

So I want to say a thank you too  Jenna x


----------



## BloodMoney (Oct 2, 2010)

+1

Amen to that


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 2, 2010)

You are most welcome, Cap'n :bows:.


----------

